# Your favorite fish in your tank



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

What is your favorite fish in your tank? Mine would be my convicts


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

I enjoy my convicts also and my 6 inch striped Raphael catfish


----------



## Aussiecicichlid (Oct 17, 2010)

F. Rostratus


----------



## m1aman (Jan 3, 2011)

I am liking my Rams lately.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Always gonna be my Oscar


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Gonna have to be my Oscar, seeing that he rams into the silver dollars to get closer to me when i walk by the tank :lol:


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Aaaaggghhh....this is too hard to pick one favorite. So I'll pick one from each of my main tanks. In the 55 living room it's my Ctenopoma Acutirostre with the angelfish being a close second. In the 135 (this one is hard!) I bought the tank mainly for my Jag which I love but I've been really loving the Synspillum lately. In my 55 bedroom tank my Green Texas of course.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

My Goodeids 

Mostly my Xenotoca variata


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I really can not pick I like my Dovi's, Managuense, and Synispilums the same, last would probably be my black belt.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

I like my EBJDs the best but my dwarf cichlids are close second


----------



## Dudditz (Jul 12, 2009)

Love my Red Zebras. When I go up to the tank they are the first to the top, whether there is food or not :lol:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

hmmmm...my calvus _look_ coolest, but my similis _act_ coolest!


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

my big male jd then my bolivian rams


----------



## monster (Jan 8, 2011)

A Geo that I recently bought. He's undersized in a fairly aggressive tank and he's doing well.


----------



## fatcat660 (Nov 29, 2005)

My Yellow Labs :fish:


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

All of them, lol! In my 75 I'd say my jag, and in my 55 my red jewel. He's probably my over all favorite. He's a complete A HOLE, but beautiful.


----------

